# Pls help me identify this weed/grass



## alexbc (8 mo ago)

Hi,

I have lots of these weird looking weed or grass in my lawn. No idea what they are. Are they Poa Triv?! They have seeds on top so not sure.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

Looks like KBG seed heads to me. Do you have a close up picture of the blade tip?


----------



## Pannellde (7 mo ago)

Glen_Cove_5511 said:


> Looks like KBG to me.


+1

Virginia Tech Weed ID app =  Weed ID


----------



## alexbc (8 mo ago)

Here. Is this KBG then?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

alexbc said:


> Here. Is this KBG then?


No, that isn't KBG.


----------



## alexbc (8 mo ago)

Here is some pics of the blade that's not cut. I think this looks like tall fescue? No?


----------



## alexbc (8 mo ago)

Nothing. Eh? &#129300;


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

PictureThis app identifies as Tufted Hairgrass.

https://wisconsinpollinators.com/Plants/P_details.aspx?plantid=75

https://www.minnesotawildflowers.info/grass-sedge-rush/tufted-hairgrass


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

I think it's common bentgrass. It took me some time to identify it in a tall fescue lawn. The grooves on the top of the leaf are finer and the underside of the leaf is duller. The leaves are shorter and more blue-green than TTTF. The ligule is short but much longer than in TTTF and common bent has no leaf auricles.

When the panicle is open, one should be able to see that 3 or more lateral branches extend from a point on the panicle axis. In TTTF there are only 2.

An important characteristic for common bent is the rhizomes (similar to KBG). TTTF forms clumps. Creeping bentgrass is similar, but forms stolons and has an even longer ligule.


----------

